# Need advice on a power pole and a trolling motor



## Jorge Andarsio (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello I'm new to the skiff world and been looking at the east cape vantage been over there very nice boats what options you guys think I should do with the boat lay out what ever comes to mind and what power pole and trolling motor and on board charger thanks


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome…try posting in there General Discussion section to get any replies.


----------



## Jorge Andarsio (Sep 23, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Welcome…try posting in there General Discussion section to get any replies.


Thank You, now I need to figure out how to do it


----------

